# Sticky  Info. Needed When Asking Sick Animal Questions



## Jena

In order for people to help you with your sick calf, cow or bull, please read this thread and include as much of the requested information as possible.

Age and breed of the animal. If this is about a cow, is it pregnant? Due when? Had a calf when?

Temperature--normal is 100-103

Is it dehydrated (usually in calves)? You can tell this by grabbing a handful of skin on the side of the neck and pulling it up to form a tent. If it takes more than a second or two for the tent to flatten, your calf is dehydrated. The longer the tent stays, the worse the dehydration.

What and how much have you been feeding? Is it still eating and drinking? How long since it has?

How is it acting? Lethargic? Active? Able to stand? Head down? Eyes Bright or dull? Uncoordinated? Hunched up when standing? Distended Abdomen? If so, which side or both? Limps?

Does the calf have scours (diarrhea)?

How is it breathing? Labored? Rapidly? Normally?

Any discharge from nose, mouth, elsewhere? What's it look like? Does it smell?

Any other symptoms?


----------



## brian mcf

jenna,thanks for posting that info.this goes a long way giving your advice.believe or not your probably saving some people a lot of money, by not having to call a vet.that little bit of advice goes a long way,for beginners like myself.this is why we like this homesteading web sight.maybe more people with knoledge will add some advice. thanks again jenna


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Please do not respond directly to this thread on a sick animal. Open a new thread on it.

Also, please follow-up with what eventually happened. Sort of fustration to offer help and then never finding out the results.

The gist is to provide as much information as you can, even if you think it is not significant.


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Admin action.


----------



## netty74

I have a 2 year old angus cow who is aprox. 2-4 months pregnant . I noticed last night that when she defacated she had some blood from the vagina , I also noticed this morning she had some crusts around the eyes , white in color , should I be alarmed ?? Any help in this matter would be great !!


----------

